

The Gender Pay Gap is a Complete Myth - mankypro
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-gender-pay-gap-is-a-complete-myth/

======
robitor
why should I care what this one author says? The academic consensus it that
there is a gender pay gap.

~~~
briandh
Well, the truth is somewhere between the two of you. The academic consensus
(at least among economists) says that there is a gender pay gap that they
cannot account for other than because of discrimination, but that it is in the
single-digits, contrary to activists' claims.

